

Fed court ruled that 5th Amendment protects against forced decryption - chaostheory
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/tech-manager/personal-data-encryption-it-and-the-fifth-amendment/7467?tag=nl.e036

======
cheez
POWNED.

Nice work, branches of government!

